# Re-usable Tea Bags



## Dixie (Jul 4, 2009)

I am making a bunch of these to go with my Sea Salt Milk Baths. What do you think?


----------



## heyjude (Jul 4, 2009)

I like the middle bag where you've matched the fabric and the bead so nicely. Very fun idea.    

Jude


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2009)

What a great idea Dixie , they are so pretty 

Kitn


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2009)

I just wondered what you made them out of ? Cotton ? I have tons of cutter tablecloths and linens hmmmm ???

Kitn


----------



## Vintageliving (Oct 13, 2009)

Kitn, I would think that table linens wouldn't be porous enough as they are finely woven.

Coarse muslin might work, or double-layer cheesecloth.


----------

